# Was planning on putting in undergravel jets...



## jmlp3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I read the article here about undergravel jets, seems like a great idea, and I plan to go with it in the next couple of weeks. Was wondering, my 150 gal tank is already up and running with 37 cichlids adult, and 5 juveniles born in my tank. Can I do this project without moving all of my fish from the tank? It is basically .5 in pvc attached with submersible pumps.

I also plan on adding some florida crushed gravel to my substrate.

I may or may not add at the time I am adding my undergravel jets. Let me know what anyone thinks... Really like to have the input.

Thanks


----------



## Cyclesafety (Feb 8, 2010)

Youl'll need to vacuum up most of your gravel to ensure that your pipes lay flat on the bottom or your tank (or egg crate). Then lay out your best guess on a ugj system and before you add back your substrate weigh down the pipes with a rock and test the flow observing the movement of detritus and checking for dead spots.

I guarantee that there will be many aspects of the flow you don't like. For that reason don't glue your pipes and fittings together. They fit tight enough for this purpose. You don't care about leaks right??

Keep playing with the design until you are happy. You probably will wish you bought a stronger pump too.

Oh, and this can all occur with the fish in your tank.

My 120 gal tank 1/2" pipe ugj system has only three fan nozzles and a 24" spray bar supplied by an internal Eheim 1262 (920 gph) pump, providing a gentle current throughout the tank. I run this 24/7.

Have fun.


----------



## jmlp3 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is what I have, two new aquaclear 70 submersible pumps, which will move 400 gals /hr per pump, each will have three jets, is that ok? I will also attach foam inserts on each to capture particles and debris.

Hopefully.... Let me know..

Thanks again.


----------



## Cyclesafety (Feb 8, 2010)

You could be OK with 800 gph and 6 jets. Of course, it depends on your expections of flow. You'll just have to try it.


----------



## jmlp3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just spent about 45 minutes, rinsing out a 40 lb bag of the florida crushed coral, and it says minimal rinsing required!!! If I put that stuff in my aquarium without rinsing as long I did, my tank would be milky for days. :roll:

I am getting this all prepared for next week. It going to be some job!!!

Thank you again for your reply, we will see how the jets will work, can not wait.


----------



## Cyclesafety (Feb 8, 2010)

I ended up spending hours _separating by hand _the gravel (2-3 mm) from the dust.

Be patient with your UGJ[/u] system. Take the time to weak it until you can't make it any better. Once it is up and running, you'll be very reluctant to start over to make it right. I speak from experience here...


----------



## jmlp3 (Jan 9, 2011)

With my test of the ugjs in the bath tub this weekend I found that 2 out of 3 jets worked well with one with less current. Also what I found was that the aquaclear submersible 70 allowed water out from the tube hole for aeration, creating less pressure. What can I do about that? Or is it good the way it is cause the third jet is getting some current. Let me know if anyone has some suggestions, I did do a search to find out if anyone used this kind of pump, for ugjs, found nothing... Hope that you are still reading cyclesafety, you have some good ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Cyclesafety (Feb 8, 2010)

Consider the concept of "equaling the flow with triangles". I just made this up, but conceptually it might be of help in your particular situation of which I am, of course, clueless.

Imagine an equilateral triangle with your pump and two jets on the three apexes. Equal flow right? Could you put in more piping to make more of a triangle with your three jets? I think I did this on my system, but it's been under gravel (of course) and I've forgotten.

Oh, and I;m not familar with your pump.


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, keep in mind that what you're feeling with your hand is a lot less than what it's actually doing. I hooked up my Rio 2100 to 4 jets and I thought they were pretty weak. But once I put sand, plants, and a couple of fish in, it seemed to keep the tank stirred up quite well.


----------



## not1min (Aug 23, 2003)

I found this thread when I wanted to do a UGJ system for my tanks. It is really easy and simple. It list all ther things that you need. I love mine.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=208104


----------

